# First field training evaluation



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck and have fun! My Molly's pedigree is basically the same. As long as she is having fun, that is ALL I care about.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Good luck and have fun! My Molly's pedigree is basically the same. As long as she is having fun, that is ALL I care about.


Ditto for me!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> I have butterflies in my tummy tonight because Kea and I are going to meet with a field trainer tomorrow so that Kea's abilities and instincts can be evaluated. I will report back and let you all know how it goes! Based on how it goes down, we will make a plan for moving forward with her training.
> 
> Three generations back in her pedigree, she's got exactly one SH/WCX and one WC. All the others after that were CH. When we got her, I committed to owner-handling and training for performance venues, so I guess my aptitude and abilities will be evaluated too. I am looking forward to this new venture, and Kea is hoping there will be swimming involved.


Whether the ultimate goal will be WC or FC, both Kea and you will have fun in the field! A very knowledgeable trainer once told me that for every dog, the goal for the owner should be to bring out the greatest potential there is in their dog ... regardless of whether it's WC or it's FC. 
Looking forward to the report.
FTGoldens


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck and enjoy!! Tito's pedigree has even LESS field background, LOL!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Not a whole lot of field in the pedigree here either, yet we are doing alright playing the game.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

The fun is not in getting 'titles'! The fun is in the chase! Have fun.....


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Things went pretty well this morning, I was told it will help tremendously that Kea already has a foundation in obedience. We worked on "hold", and our homework for the week is to get a canvas bumper and practice "hold" for 10 minutes twice a day. Our first goal to work toward is to have Kea holding the bumper while heeling. I think this training is going to help with our heeling too, I feel like lately we've sort of sputtered out with obedience. I just haven't had any luck thus far finding an obedience trainer out here who can help to take us beyond beginner level. This particular field trainer came highly recommended by some well-respected breeders, and she's been training dogs probably since before I was born. Her initial assessment was that a JH title would be totally attainable for us. Kea was only slightly interested in the frozen pigeon, and I think I may have shot myself in the foot by discouraging her from picking up random dead animals along the side of the road for the past 2 years, LOL. Thanks for the encouragement everyone, and I LOVE seeing heavily titled dogs, like Tito, from CH pedigrees. His breeder must be so proud, and it makes me optimistic that the sky's the limit for me and Kea! It does put more pressure on me to get the job done though since I can't "blame" her pedigree


----------

